# Aria at Bremerton dog show



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats! She seems to keep getting even more gorgeous!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!??Great job, just beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great job! She looks terrific. She will only get better and better looking now.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome Aria and _you!!_ Congratulations!!:whoo:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, that's just fantastic. Congratulations! Well done. She looks beautiful. Kudos for doing this all on your own. I'd be terrified without my breeder with me. lol. I missed the Bremerton show but am going to Moses Lake. Are you going to be there? Anyhow, you should be very proud. I'm so sorry I was late to this thread.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aria is a BEAUTY!!! I have always been a fan  so happy to hear of your success!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh, that's just fantastic. Congratulations! Well done. She looks beautiful. Kudos for doing this all on your own. I'd be terrified without my breeder with me. lol. I missed the Bremerton show but am going to Moses Lake. Are you going to be there? Anyhow, you should be very proud. I'm so sorry I was late to this thread.


No I'm sitting out moses lake this year. Decided to take a break until may, so our next show will be Elma, but after that we plan on hitting pretty much every show in wash. Oregon and we may even do an Idaho show this yr

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, there are some in Idaho, aren't there....Coeur d' Alene I think and some other place. I think there's one coming up in Spokane too. I wish there were more super close to me. You're down south, right...so Elma won't be too far for you, right? I forget exactly where it is. Oregon too is handy. I'm just so far north. I think there is one up in Mt. Vernon which is super close and one up near Bellingham...forget when without looing it up again. Anyhow, eventually we'll get those points. lol. 

I can see this grand championship will take a long time...lots of points needed and lots of far away shows that I'll probably miss. Oh well. 

Anyhow, you must be thrilled with how well you guys did. Good luck on your next one!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations, you have a beautiful girl thre.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Yeah, there are some in Idaho, aren't there....Coeur d' Alene I think and some other place. I think there's one coming up in Spokane too. I wish there were more super close to me. You're down south, right...so Elma won't be too far for you, right? I forget exactly where it is. Oregon too is handy. I'm just so far north. I think there is one up in Mt. Vernon which is super close and one up near Bellingham...forget when without looing it up again. Anyhow, eventually we'll get those points. lol.
> 
> I can see this grand championship will take a long time...lots of points needed and lots of far away shows that I'll probably miss. Oh well.
> 
> Anyhow, you must be thrilled with how well you guys did. Good luck on your next one!


Yeah I'm thinking about going to Boise this year in october . I'm not going to couer d' alene because its the same weekend as chehalis I think which is much closer..lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

hunny518 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking about going to Boise this year in october . I'm not going to couer d' alene because its the same weekend as chehalis I think which is much closer..lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, Chehalis is definitely closer. lol. That would be my pick too...although Coeur 'd Alene is partly my old stomping grounds when I lived in Idaho. It was still an hour away from where I lived but used that city or Spokane when I needed to go to a "big" city. It's a gorgeous area, absolutely beautiful. Boise, not so much imo. 

They seem to have a lot of shows down south, closer to where you live. That's not fair. LOL.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. She looks fabulous. I just want to see a picture where you are smiling sometime soon!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations. She looks fabulous. I just want to see a picture where you are smiling sometime soon!


Lol. When I am nervous I don't smile. I simply focus on reducing my trembling hands and not passing out, tripping or vomiting on the judges shoe. Lol even when we won our major. My expression in our picture with the judge was the look of a deer in headlights..lol but I will try and hopefully a smile will be caught one day 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Beautiful girl...you're doing spectacular with her. My hat's off to you!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hunny518 said:


> Lol. When I am nervous I don't smile. I simply focus on reducing my trembling hands and not passing out, tripping or vomiting on the judges shoe. Lol even when we won our major. My expression in our picture with the judge was the look of a deer in headlights..lol but I will try and hopefully a smile will be caught one day
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally understand the nerves. As you do more shows you will make yourself more able to relax end enjoy it all, I am sure.


----------

